
Search and Deploy: The Race to Build a Better Search Engine - sajid
http://www.michaelspecter.com/ny/2000/2000_05_29_google.html
======
sajid
An interesting article on the race betwen Google (before they got big) and
their competitors (ever heard of Clever ?)

